# What kind of rash is this?



## Schismx (Nov 20, 2017)

What kind of rash is this? It's also on the back of her head. Hubby and I stopped swaddling her at night to keep her from sweating, but now it's under her chin, jawline and on her ear.. She doesn't have a fever and it doesn't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hmmm*

Looks either blistery or pimply, and it's odd that it's covering her ear lobes too. Could it be a viral/fungal type deal? Kids around 1 seem to pick up all kinds of weird rashes. She wasn't in poison ivy, was she?

http://quintepediatrics.com/2015/03/fifth-disease/ ?


----------



## Barella (Dec 18, 2017)

how is she doing? this could also be an allergic reaction? even though it is not bothering her if a rash isn't going away I definitely would go to the paediatrician.
:/ poor little one


----------

